# Football Anyone ?



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Just in time for openening weekend, here's a couple of recent NFL themed builds.

These are CTS blanks, the heavy 8-12 oz. versions.











A close up of the butt wrap on the Panthers rod, and a closeup of the logo.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

The second pic with the woven line is beautiful! Of course the whole Cowboy emblem and Panther emblem could go away, but still great looking work!!


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

lil red jeep said:


> The second pic with the woven line is beautiful! Of course the whole Cowboy emblem and Panther emblem could go away, but still great looking work!!


actually it's not woven. it's optical chevron. you go diffrent color thread when you wrap going up and different thread when you wrap going down. i believe it's an 8 axis.


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

Incredible!

I'm amazed and in awe of your work SurfCat.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

HellRhaY said:


> actually it's not woven. it's optical chevron. you go diffrent color thread when you wrap going up and different thread when you wrap going down. i believe it's an 8 axis.


Really, what ever. Great work Surf Cat.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

lil red jeep said:


> Really, what ever.


yes.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I must say your work is always great... I wonder who started you on these Football themed rods... :::::  Anyway how does the 8-12 compare to the 6-8?


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

Why would you ruin 2 rods with those teams....... Go Giants!!!


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

beautiful


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

John81 said:


> Why would you ruin 2 rods with those teams....... Go Giants!!!


That blank would also make for an excellent Giant's themed rod. 

Hmm, anybody notice both those teams won today !!


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

HellRhaY said:


> actually it's not woven. it's optical chevron. you go diffrent color thread when you wrap going up and different thread when you wrap going down. i believe it's an 8 axis.




Yes it is an optical chevron, 4 axis. Originally thought about doing black up and down to make it look like two highways crossing each other, but got changed, when I went with the Panther's theme.

Next up - was given an orange CTS blank to turn into a Miami Dolphin's themed rod.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

kmw21230 said:


> I must say your work is always great... I wonder who started you on these Football themed rods... :::::  Anyway how does the 8-12 compare to the 6-8?




Definitely gave me the spark, per my own building, tho I did have one built for me years ago. Wasn't completely satisfied that things couldn't be done better than what I was given, and really like doing sports related builds.

You going to the Nationals ? Hope to see you there.

I'll have the 8-12 there, if you want to toss it for yourself.


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

very nice work...u should make a skins rod next.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I dont think im going to make it..




Surf Cat said:


> Definitely gave me the spark, per my own building, tho I did have one built for me years ago. Wasn't completely satisfied that things couldn't be done better than what I was given, and really like doing sports related builds.
> 
> You going to the Nationals ? Hope to see you there.
> 
> I'll have the 8-12 there, if you want to toss it for yourself.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Grilled Sardine said:


> very nice work...u should make a skins rod next.


Did this one awhile back.


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

Very nice surfcat, great work like always! Love that cowboys rod! The others are beautiful too but one way or the other.......GO COWBOYS!


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

looks awesome...your not selling that skins one are you?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Grilled Sardine said:


> looks awesome...your not selling that skins one are you?


Nope, it was a custom ordered build for another P&Ser.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Excellent work, Surf Cat! Do you ever do college teams?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

BubbaHoTep said:


> Excellent work, Surf Cat! Do you ever do college teams?


Here's one I did for A VT Theme, this one was actually a graduation present for my daughter, who started at Tech this year.


----------



## obx.fisher (Jul 20, 2008)

next time it needs to be black and gold!!


----------



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

That COWBOY"S rod look's good!


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Very nice as usual Mark!!


----------



## jagustin1 (May 7, 2007)

Do you have a pictures of the tip section?


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

that rod hasn't seen water yet... LOL TOO PRETTY!



Surf Cat said:


> Did this one awhile back.


----------

